# Courtesy Car



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Have booked in my TT for a service in a couple of weeks time and will be provided with a courtesy car foc; however the dealership have advised me that their insurance carries a £5k excess which I can reduce down to £250 by paying a £15.00 premium. Have never come across this scenario before with courtesy cars but this is the first time I will be having one provided by Audi. Have others on this forum experienced this from Audi, and what about those folk who have a courtesy car for an extended period; do they have to stump up £15 per day to avoid a £5k bill in the event of a prang.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you know if the car being supplied is coming from the dealer. Mine is in the garage in Southampton at the moment and they didn't charge me the £15, although it does have a £250 excess.
The car wasn't directly supplied by Audi though, it came from a company called AMT vehicle rental.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

When I've had warranty work done, the car is free with no surcharge to reduce the excess, which I think is about £2-300 from memory. This charge is just an underhanded way of getting you to fund the car! Not sure you have many other options though.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

The Architect said:


> Do you know if the car being supplied is coming from the dealer. Mine is in the garage in Southampton at the moment and they didn't charge me the £15, although it does have a £250 excess.
> The car wasn't directly supplied by Audi though, it came from a company called AMT vehicle rental.


My dealership is the same as yours (Southampton). I guess my courtesy car will be supplied by the dealership because they said 'our insurance carries a £5k excess'. I haven't asked for one of their courtesy cars, just a courtesy car; if it comes via a separate rental company I don't mind. Did you specifically request a third party rental car? Also interested to read on another thread that your car has been with the dealership for 10 days to try and solve your door closing problem, which seems to be different to the frozen window problem because, as I understand it, your window does drop in the cold weather but the door still doesn't close.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

I didn't specify a rental car as such, it went in for the door /window problem and that's what they supplied.
I did collect if rom the dealer but they said it was via Audi direct. Yes the door issue is strange, when its frosty the window drops but it also affects the door latch and it wont close. If you want you can e mail on my private e mail and I can give you more details.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

They tried that with me a few years ago. I went in with my drivers license, copy of fully comp insurance document that says i'm insured to drive any car temporarily, they backed down on charging me the premium but kept me on their insurance anyway. Challenge it if you can.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

£500 excess and no surcharge for me...


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Never been charged for a courtesy car but excess has ranged from £250 to £500 depending on the car given,


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been asked to pay £10 to cover insurance a few times before. Definitely at BMW and the same at VW/ Audi if I remember correctly. The only time it's fully free is when your car is in for warranty work I think.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

This scenario isn't uncommon, I've come across it several times from varying manufacturers. Not all places do it, but some do. My tact is build up a good relationship with the dealer and they let you off the charge and also don't make you replace the fuel you've used in the car 8)


----------

